# DIESEL HIGH PRESSURE LINE



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Pa66-gf30 is the stamp for the type of material the line is made of, in this case that is nylon with 30% glass fiber reinforcement.

Can you get a picture of where the line goes on the engine?


----------



## arctic1221 (Mar 21, 2021)

Here are the photos of where the pipe is running to.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

I went out and looked at my 2014 2.0 TD but it looks like here in the states we have a different high pressure pump than you do, it looks similar but all the connections are in a different spot from yours. I didn't see a line that looked like yours either. It could be there but buried under more stuff. Sorry man, maybe there is a forum for Holdens that might have more specific information?


----------



## arctic1221 (Mar 21, 2021)

yeah.
I am calling some wreckers tomorrow and seeing if they have any. I'm also going into Holden and see if they can order it in or give me the part number. Thanks for your help anyway thanks man.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

internally is it just a "Y" fitting? worst case could you just get some tubing and fittings. If you could even us an fittings and make it look nice if you have to go that route.


----------

